# Aufnahme von Google Earth



## gismo10 (2. Mai 2006)

Hallöchen,

ist es möglich, den "Video-Stream (ist es überhaupt einer ?) von GoogleEarth aufzunehmen ? WÜrde ich gerne für meine Videobearbeitung nutzen.

Gruß
gismo


----------



## pflo (2. Mai 2006)

Du könntest mit verschiedenen Programmen wie z. B. Camtasia Studio oder SnagIt ein Screen Capture machen, also per Programm das Fenster auf Video aufnehmen und dabei in Google Earth rumfliegen


----------



## goela (3. Mai 2006)

Wenn Du einen schnellen Rechner hast, dann geht das mit Camtasia u.ä.

Andere Alternative - und so hab ich es gemacht, weil ich nur über einen AMD 1800+ verfüge - ist über TV-Out an der Grafikkarte und Videokamera. Damit kannst Du auch mit geringer Rechnerleistung das ganze aufnehmen.


----------



## franz007 (3. Mai 2006)

gismo10 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallöchen,
> 
> ist es möglich, den "Video-Stream (ist es überhaupt einer ?) von GoogleEarth aufzunehmen ? WÜrde ich gerne für meine Videobearbeitung nutzen.
> 
> ...



nein das ist kein video stream, die Texturen werden zuerst heruntergeladen und dann über ein 3d Model gelegt. Um so weiter man hineinzoomt umso hochauflösendere Texturen und auch genaueres 3d Modelle werden Angefordert und heruntergeladen.


----------



## chmee (4. Mai 2006)

Und : Für die Bedürfnisse des Aufnehmens einer Route oÄ gibt es die Pro-Version, die
das mitanbietet. Andersrum ausgedrückt, solltest Du diese Aufnahme irgendwie geschäftlich
nutzen, ist es nicht im Sinne von Google, dieses mit der kostenlosen Version zu tun.

mfg chmee


----------



## burnobaby (4. Mai 2006)

Muss es gleich komerziell sein wenn man Videos bearbeitet? 

Hab mal ein Video mit Camtasia aufgenommen mit 'nem 1.2 GHz... Aber dafür mit 1 GHz Speicher. Schätze mal das ist wichtiger für die Aufnahme! 

Lg Burno


----------



## daddz (4. Mai 2006)

burnobaby hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber dafür mit 1 GHz Speicher.


Ach wirklich? ;-] 

greetz
daddz


----------



## burnobaby (5. Mai 2006)

ähhmm ja also nehmen wir lieber 1 Gb RAM mit 333 MHz (Aber ein 1 GHz RAM wär auch schön ).

Lg Burno


----------

